# 

## drak72

*WSTĘP*

Witam,
przymierzając się do budowy domu, zastanawiamy się, czy nasza instalacja elektryczna ma być "zwykła" czy "inteligentna", większość z nas pewnie 
wybierze wariant B  :Smile: 
Niestety gdy zaczniemy dowiadywać się o kosztach przedsięwzięcia, często zmuszeni jesteśmy wrócić do zwykłej instalacji (wariant A).
Po przeanalizowaniu informacji w Internecie, wraz z rozpoczęciem przygotowań do budowy, przystąpiłem do realizacji mojej instalacji,
opisuję efekty - może się komuś to przyda.

Cel jest taki: 
- przygotować instalację (kable) pod przyszłe funkcje (tzw. instalacja futureproof  :wink: 
- minimum kosztów na początku - podstawowa funkcjonalność (włącz/wyłącz światło) - z możliwością późniejszych zmian np. przez wymianę 
zwykłego włącznika na włącznik KNX

Jeśli ktokolwiek ma coś do dodania (własne doświadczenia lub wiedza) - proszę dopisywać - zbieramy wiedzę dla przyszłych inwestorów.

Pozdrawiam
Dominik

----------


## drak72

*Okablowanie*
Jestem na etapie fundamentów, więc na razie o kablach piszę teoretycznie.

Biorę pod uwagę dwie modyfikacje okablowania:
a) od każdego włącznika do rozdzielni, kabel 2x1,5mm (przy włącznikach podwójnych/potrójnych odpowiednio 3x lub 4x1,5mm)
b) kabel KNX do każdego włącznika - magistrala

Plusy rozwiązania a):
-  pozwala na używanie instalacji elektrycznej tradycyjnie, wystarczy połączyć kable w rozdzielni i możemy włączać i wyłączać światło
bez żadnych dodatkowych urządzeń (to rozwiązanie awaryjne, ew. może to być opcja przy ew. sprzedaży domu, jeśli kupujący boi się inteligencji)
- jeśli jednak chcemy, możemy włączniki podłączyć jako wejścia aktora KNX i sterować oświetleniem/urządzeniami przez KNX,
wtedy instalacja staje się "inteligentna", czyli mamy dużą elastyczność w programowaniu systemu oraz dodatkowy gadżet jak sterowanie smartfonem/tabletem.

Minusy rozwiązania a)
- chyba tylko większa cena za kable - trzeba to jeszcze dokładnie policzyć 

Rozwiązanie b) to bilet w jedną stronę - w stronę inteligencji :] , i chyba tańszy kabel do włączników

Ciągle się zastanawiam nad sensownością pozostawiania sobie możliwości powrotu do tradycyjnej instalacji - na ile jest to racjonalne a na ile
spowodowane lękiem przed porażką "skomplikowanego inteligentnego systemu".

----------


## agb

Nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem. U Ciebie b) miałoby zastępować a) i odwrotnie? Bo z tego co ja czytałem to a) byłoby rozwiązanie na teraz , a b) na przyszłość. Tzn. w przypadku a) nie masz magistrali, która w przyszłości do KNX będzie Ci potrzebna.

----------


## drak72

*Tani system KNX ready*

Wypada chyba napisać parę słów jak to działa - opisuję moje planowane rozwiązanie (z możliwością rozbudowy).

W pomieszczeniach domu mamy włączniki tzw. dzwonkowe (choć mogą być też zwykłe - napiszę później), są one podłączone kablem do rozdzielni,
gdzie podłącza się je jako wejścia do "aktora wejść KNX" - jest to urządzenie, które ma np. osiem wejść - odbiera sygnał z ośmiu włączników,
my programując system KNX decydujemy jakimi funkcjami będą sterować poszczególne włączniki (np. włącz, wyłącz, ściemnij, zamknij roletę itp.).

Dlaczego nie zastosować od razu włączników KNX ?
Można, ale miało być tanio, przynajmniej na początku. Zawsze można wymienić zwykły włącznik na KNX (oczywiście przepinamy wtedy kabel w rozdzielni, o tym później)
Używany podwójny przycisk KNX na Aledrogo kosztuje 300zł
Z drugiej strony w salonie może od razu warto wstawić jakiś ładny przycisk KNX za 1000zł? Kwestia wyboru/kwestia budżetu.

Było o przyciskach (zwykłe dzwonkowe) i o kablach do rozdzielni.
W rozdzielni musimy mieć minimalny zestaw KNX:
- zasilacz magistrali KNX
- interfejs USB lub COM do programowania systemu (+ komputer z programem ETS)
- aktor wejść - tu podłączamy włączniki ścienne
- aktor wyjść - tu podłączamy lampy i inne urządzenia, którymi chcemy sterować

Generalnie w moim systemie wszystkie gniazda elektryczne będą raczej tradycyjnie podłączone na stałe - bez sterowania (bo i po co?).
Przeczytałem gdzieś, że gniazda zewnętrzne warto podłączyć pod KNX - wtedy wychodząc z domu, "wyłączając wszystko" możemy zaprogramować
by gniazda zewnętrzne też się wyłączyły (chyba warto?).

----------


## drak72

Hej agb
na początku moja magistrala KNX będzie miała mniej niż 1m - będzie to wyłącznie połączenie między urządzeniami w rozdzielni.
Jeśli będę chciał w salonie wymienić włącznik dzwonkowy na włącznik KNX, to:
- instaluję włącznik KNX w miejsce zwykłego dzwonkowego
- w rozdzielni podłączam kabel od ww. włącznika do magistrali KNX (odłączam go najpierw od wejścia aktora Wejść KNX) 

Pytanie tylko, jeśli takich włączników będzie więcej, magistrala robi się wtedy gwiazdą, mogą wystąpić problemy, muszę odszukać opracowanie na ten temat - na ile metrów włączniki mogą być oddalone od magistrali (kiedyś się natknąłem na fajny dokument ale go nie zapisałem  :sad: 
Jest to argument za zrobieniem od razu magistrali KNX na kablu KNX.

----------


## drak72

*Serce systemu - urządzenia KNX*

Miało być tanio (jak na Inteligentny Dom), to będzie, mój pierwszy zakup:



Sprzęt firmy Intelektronik, nie ma certyfikatu i logo KNX, dlatego jest tańszy.
Kupiłem:
- zasilacz KNX (wymaga zasilacza 12V lub 24V - ja użyłem jakiegoś starego zasilacza z moich zasobów)
- interfejs COM
- aktor wejść 8x 
- aktor wyjść 8x
- ściemniacz LED 2 kanały

Po x godzinach montażu, mam mój inteligentny dom i do tego przenośny  :Smile: 


Uwagi:
- wejścia binarne w aktorze wejść wymagają napięcia 12-35V
Rozwiązanie podpowiedziane przez Intelektronik - bierzemy napięcie z magistrali KNX (docelowo może to być zew. zasilacz):
   minus z KNX do minusa wejścia binarnego
   plus z KNX do włącznika dzwonkowego, następnie do plusa wejścia binarnego
i tak dla wszystkich wejść

- interfejs COM
Wybrałem COM (RS232), gdyż chciałem pominąć ew. problemy ze sterownikami USB w Windows, niestety okazało się, 
że interfejs COM nie działa gdy ETS uruchomimy na maszynie wirtualnej - wymagany jest Windows posadzony na fizycznej maszynie.
Reasumując, postawiłem na dedykowanym komputerze system Windows XP 32 bit (zalecony przez Intelektronik) + program ETS 4.0
(urządzenia Intelektronik nie mają plików "sterowników" do ETS 5, dostępne są do wersji ETS 4).

- aktor wyjść
Wyjścia są po prostu przekaźnikami, czyli łączymy:
* przewód neutralny 230V bezpośrednio do lampy ( u mnie do gniazdka)
* przewód fazowy do pierwszego złącza np. kanału nr 1, z drugiego złącza do lampy (u mnie gniazdka)

Wszystkie urządzenia mają złącze KNX (zaciski +i -), łączymy wszystkie urządzenia kablem.
Tylko zasilacz ma dwa złącza KNX, wykorzystałem jedno z nich.

----------


## drak72

*Oprogramowanie, czyli ETS*

Jak napisałem, od strony oprogramowania musiałem zainstalować Windows XP 32 bitowy na fizycznym komputerze.
Jeśli komuś zadziałał interfejs USB<>KNX na wirtualnym XP lub 7 - napiszcie proszę - to cenna informacja,
ja mam u siebie tylko COM - on działa tylko na fizycznej maszynie.

ETS 4.1.2 można jeszcze ściągnąć z sieci (na oficjalnej stronie knx.org jest tylko wersja 5).
Przy okazji na torrentach są wersje ze zdjętymi ograniczeniami. Mi wystarczy wersja demo, więc tej się trzymam.

Po uruchomieniu Windows konfigurujemy port COM do którego podłączymy interfejs KNX<>COM,
czyli: klikamy prawym klawiszem myszy na Mój komputer -> zarządzaj -> menedżer urządzeń -> porty COM
Klikamy dwukrotnie na naszym porcie (ja mam jeden: COM1) i zmieniamy mu parametry jak każe dokumentacja Intelektronik:



z dokumentacji: Parametry portu – Baud = 19200 b/s (57600 b/s dla USB), Data bits = 8, Parity = none, Stop bits = 1

Zalecam wykonanie konfiguracji portu przed instalacją ETS, gdyż ETS automatycznie wykrywa porty i automatycznie poprawnie nam go skonfiguruje.

*Instalacja ETS*

ETS wymaga i sam sobie instaluje kilka komponentów (np. serwer SQL, środowisko Dot.Net 4.0).
U mnie instalacja nie chciała przejść dopóki ręcznie nie ściągnąłem i nie zainstalowałem dotNet:
dotNetFx40_Full_x86_x64.exe 
Po tym ETS zainstalował się poprawnie.

Po uruchomieniu ETS (jeśli mamy podłączony kabel szeregowy do COM1 w komputerze i do portu COM w interfejsie Intelektronik)
możemy zobaczyć, że połączenie jes wykryte i poprawnie skonfigurowane, w ETS na pasku klikamy Settings -> Communication i widzimy to co na zdjęciu.


Mamy zainstalowany ETS i działające połączenie do naszego sprzętu!

----------


## drak72

*Zaprogramowanie naszego systemu KNX/EIB*

W zrozumieniu jak się programuje układ KNX pomógł mi ten film:

https://youtube.com/watch?v=_0ATQUSflPA

wykonany przez studentów Politechniki Wrocławskiej, której dumnym absolwentem również jestem  :Smile: 

Krok 1 - tworzymy bazę danych - jak na filmie

Krok 2 - tworzymy projekt klikając "Nowy projekt/New project"
W oknie wybieramy:
- nazwa: dowolna
- medium: TP                                                                         (AFAIK: Twisted Pair czyli skrętka)
- struktura adresów grupowych: dwa poziomy                        (w domu jednorodzinnym chyba wystarczy)

Krok 3 Import plików urządzeń.
Pobieramy ze strony Intelektronik pliki do naszych urządzeń (u mnie: wejście binarne x8, wyjście x8, ściemniacz), następnie importujemy je jak na filmie,
czyli "Import Urządzeń" ->dalej, dalej, dalej.

Krok 4 Tworzenie budynku/pomieszczeń
Otwieramy projekt (przegląd projektów -> nasz projekt - klikamy x2)
Dodajemy budynki, piętro i pokój -> klikamy: Dodaj budynki, wpisujemy nazwę. 
Klikamy na Budynek, przycisk zmienia nazwę na "Dodaj poziom/piętro" - dodajemy itd. aż dodamy pokój, np. salon.

Krok 5
Dodajemy urządzenia do pomieszczenia (przycisk "Dodaj urządzenia") - przenosimy myszką do naszego pokoju.
U mnie dodałem wszystkie urządzenia do pokoju "Salon".

Krok 6
Ustawiamy parametry urządzeń (oraz wejść i wyjść).

Krok 7 
Tworzymy Adresy Grupowe.

Krok 8 
Programujemy urządzenia (aktory KNX)

Gotowe! System zaprogramowany, działa bez komputera, wymaga oczywiście zasilania (zasilacz i szyna KNX).

Kroki 6,7,8 opisuję dokładniej poniżej.

----------


## drak72

*Zrozumieć Grupy Adresowe*

ETS ma specyficzną logikę, na którą trzeba się przełączyć, gdy planujemy/programujemy nasz system.
W skrócie wygląda to tak: każdy przycisk ma wywołać jakąś akcję, na którą "ktoś" zareaguje, więc tworzymy
"grupę adresową" dodajemy tam przycisk oraz wszystkie elementy, które mają zareagować i to wszystko.

Przykład:
Wejście nr 1 (przycisk) ma włączać lampy 3 i 5 (wyjścia 3 i 5 aktora wyjść).
Tworzymy "grupę adresową" o nazwie np. "Włącznik1_światło_3_i_5"
Klikamy dwukrotnie na tej grupie (lub zaznaczamy ją w okienku z lewej strony - coś a la eksplorator windows) - to ważne - bez tego nie da się przeciągać obiektów do grupy.
Przeciągamy do grupy:
- wejście nr 1 (input1) z aktora "Wejście x8"
- wyjście nr 3 z aktora "Wyjścia x8"
- wyjście nr 5 z aktora "Wyjścia x8"

I już, po zaprogramowaniu urządzeń (o tym zaraz) wciskanie przycisku będzie przełączało oba wyjścia 3 i 5 (oczywiście dodałem dwa, żeby pokazać elastyczność,
może być tylko jedno wyjście).

W następnym poście opiszę jak to dokładnie zrobić krok po kroku.

PS. 
Mój ETS jest po angielsku - moje przykłady stety/niestety opisuję w tym języku (przyciski/komunikaty).

----------


## El*ontro

> ETS 4.1.2 można jeszcze ściągnąć z sieci (na oficjalnej stronie knx.org jest tylko wersja 5).
> Przy okazji na torrentach są wersje ze zdjętymi ograniczeniami. Mi wystarczy wersja demo, więc tej się trzymam.


Czemu namawiasz do kradzieży? Wersja demo za chwilę przestanie Ci wystarczać, bo zwiększysz ilość urządzeń i co wtedy? Jak potrzebujesz wiertarkę, to też idziesz do sklepu i szybko wynosisz tylko dlatego, że ochrona nie zauważy?

Korzystanie ze sprzętu Intelelektronik to podobny temat. Nie wiem, jak jest teraz, ale wcześniej ich urządzenia konfigurowało się przy pomocy aplikacji do osprzętu firmy Jung. 

Generalnie polecam korzystanie ze standardu KNX, bo jest naprawdę stabilny i pewny. Ale jest taki dlatego, że ktoś nad tym czuwa, a wyższa cena nie wynika z tego, że na urządzeniu jest znaczek KNX.

Odnośnie okablowania instalacji radzę wszystko dokładnie przemyśleć. Musisz każdy obwód doprowadzić do rozdzielni, jak do tego dołożysz jeszcze przewód od każdego włącznika, to sprawa bardzo się skomplikuje. Zastanów się, ile przewodów będziesz miał w rozdzielni. Wszystko jest fajnie, jak weźmiesz pod uwagę 2-3 punkty, ale w domu masz tego dużo więcej.

----------


## drak72

Witam,
El*ontro, dzięki za komentarz o kablach, jak pisałem, jestem na etapie płyty fundamentowej, już niedługo będę musiał zdecydować,
czy puścić kabelek KNX czy gwiazdę z YKY 1,5mm. Jak będzie za dużo kabli to wyjście będzie jedno: kabel KNX.

A propos: "Czemu namawiasz do kradzieży?" to jest pomówienie, jeśli się powtórzy, zgłoszę do moderatora.

Pozdrawiam
Dominik

----------


## drak72

*Ustawianie parametrów włącznika*

Przed dodaniem wejść i wyjść do grupy adresowej, jeśli jest to wymagane należy ustawić parametry urządzeń.

Aby ustawić parametry w oknie jak niżej kliknij na Aktora np. Aktor Wejść i wybierz zakładkę "Parameters"

Przykład: wejście binarne - wybieramy np. input 1 i mamy dostępne parametry:

Function: switching
Command at rising edge:  ON, OFF, Toggle, no reaction  (takie polecenie jest wysyłane gdy wciskamy przycisk)
Command at falling edge: ON, OFF, Toggle, no reaction  (takie polecenie jest wysyłane gdy wciskamy przycisk)

Mój włącznik (łącznik) jest włącznikiem dzwonkowym, czyli zwiera obwód jak go wciśniemy, a jak puścimy rozwiera,
dlatego skonfigurowałem go tak:

Function: switching
Command at rising edge:  Toggle      
Command at falling edge: no reaction 

Rezultat:
jak wciskamy przycisk, światło się włącza (jeśli było wyłączone) lub wyłącza (jeśli było włączone), 
jak puszczamy przycisk nic się nie dzieje

Uwaga:
W zasadzie można zainstalować zwykłe łączniki lub dzwonkowe. Przy zwykłych łącznikach przy wciśniętym klawiszu na wejście Aktora Wejść,
do którego jest podłączony łącznik podawane jest stałe napięcie, w aktorze pali się dioda sygnalizująca napięcie na wejściu.
Przy łączniku dzwonkowym napięcie jest podawane tylko jak przycisk jest wciśnięty. To mi się bardziej podoba, ale jak kto lubi  :smile: 
Oczywiście zwykłe łączniki konfigurujemy tak

Function: switching
Command at rising edge:  ON
Command at falling edge: OFF 

Parametry ustawione, można utworzyć grupę adresową.
W oknie jak niżej, w części "Address Group" dodajemy grupę główną, następnie jak na nią klikniemy, przycisk zmieni nazwę na "Add address group"
teraz możemy dodać grupę odpowiadającą naszemu włącznikowi.
U mnie mam podłączony włącznik do "Input 1" Aktora Wejść a dwie lampy są podłączone do "Output 1" i Output 2" Aktora Wyjść,
więc nazwałem roboczo grupę adresową "Wejscie1_wyjscia_1_i_2":



W górnym oknie (Building) klikamy na aktora wejść, wybieramy zakładkę "Group objects", chwytamy myszą "Input 1" i przeciągamy go 
do grupy adresowej "Wejscie1_wyjscia_1_i_2".
Uwaga, wszelkie niepowodzenia w tym momencie wynikają zapewne z tego, że w oknie"Address Group" nie kliknęliśmy na naszą grupę,
musimy "do niej wejść", żeby okno było puste i gotowe do przyjęcia obiektów (patrz zrzut ekranu).

Następnie w Building klikamy na Aktora Wyjść i przeciągamy do grupy adresowej Output 1 i Output 2:



Teraz czas zaprogramować nasze urządzenia (Aktorów KNX), żeby wiedziały co mają robić.
Klikamy prawym klawiszem na naszej grupie adresowej "Wejscie1_wyjscia_1_i_2" i wybieramy Download->Download All



Teraz program ETS czeka aż wciśniemy na urządzeniach przycisk programowania, z prawej strony w polu "Pending Operations"
zobaczymy napis: "Press program button on Binary input acuator" - wtedy wciskamy przycisk programowania na aktorze wejść,
w oknie ETS ww. napis zmieni się na "Programming device". Po zaprogramowaniu jednego urządzenia, przyjdzie czas na kolejne (Aktor wyjść),
powtarzamy operację.



Gdy operacje się skończą -> Gotowe, nasz system jest zaprogramowany.
Wciśnij przycisk a przekonasz się, że obie lampy się włączają, ponowne wciśnięcie wyłącza obie lampy.
Jeśli do grupy dodałeś tylko jedno wyjście (output) - sterujesz tylko jedną lampą.

W tym momencie uznałem, że mogę na początek w domu zamontować łączniki dzwonkowe i urządzenia Intelektronik, zaprogramować je
i rodzina nie pozna, że steruje "systemem inteligentnym" a nie zwykłymi pstryczkami.

Aktualnie rozgryzam mojego aktora "Ściemniacz LED", jak moja wiedza będzie się nadawała do przekazania - napiszę następne posty.
Mam nadzieję, że dodałem odwagi osobom, które chcą pójść w ID/KNX, ale się obawiały wtopy.

Dlaczego ja wybrałem KNX - jest to międzynarodowy standard, który nie zniknie z rynku (nie trzymajcie mnie za słowo  :wink: 
Niestety jest drogi, ale Intelektronik robi kompatybilne urządzenia za 50% ceny. Mam nadzieję, że Konsorcjum KNX nie wyśle 
na nich swoich adwokatów, przynajmniej dopóki nie skompletuję sobie sprzętu :}
Robienie samemu urządzeń lub sterowanie PLC zostawiam geekom, dla mnie ma działać i nie wymagać kompilowania jądra  :smile: 
Do KNX są interfejsy zarówno w sprzęcie (np. centralka Satel) jak i oprogramowaniu (OpenRemote, OpenHAB) - docelowo spróbuję zrobić
na tym sterowanie/wizualzację - choć to raczej bajer, ale jak się ma taką instalację, to dlaczego nie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Dominik

----------


## drak72

*Grupy adresowe - uwaga*

Koledzy z Polibudy na filmie już to powiedzieli, ale przypomnę - zasady tworzenia grup adresowych:

1. Każdy włącznik (urządzenie wysłające komunikat/telegram) może być tylko w jednej grupie adresowej
2. Obiekty wewnątrz grupy adresowej muszą komunikować się za pomocą komunikatu/telegramu o tej samej długości
Przykład: zwykły włącznik ma komunikat (telegram) rozmiaru "1bit" co widać w oknie:


Można go dodać do Grupy Adresowej wraz z innymi obiektami "jednobitowymi", inaczej nie będzie działać.


Gdy zacząłem bawić się parametrami Aktora Wejść, i przestawiłem wejście Input 1 z funkcji Switching na Dim (ściemnianie),
w aktorze pojawił się wirtualny Input 9 (fizyczny Input 1), który ma długość telegramu: 4 bity.
Można go dołączyć do grupy adresowej z wyjściem ściemniacza (również 4 bity).
Jak opanuję ściemnianie to o tym napiszę.


Do sprzedawców i integratorów KNX - nie walczcie z kilkoma osobami, które chcą to zrobić samemu (DIY),
zauważcie, że jak system stanie się popularny, to wiele osób, które "się nie znają" przyjdą do Was po ten system.
Zyskujemy wszyscy, mam nadzieję, że też to tak rozumiecie.

Pozdrawiam
Dominik

----------


## Przewas

> Witam,
> El*ontro, dzięki za komentarz o kablach, jak pisałem, jestem na etapie płyty fundamentowej, już niedługo będę musiał zdecydować,
> czy puścić kabelek KNX czy gwiazdę z YKY 1,5mm. Jak będzie za dużo kabli to wyjście będzie jedno: kabel KNX.
> 
> A propos: "Czemu namawiasz do kradzieży?" to jest pomówienie, jeśli się powtórzy, zgłoszę do moderatora.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Dominik


Mnie też zgłoś. 




> *Oprogramowanie, czyli ETS*
> 
> Przy okazji na torrentach są wersje ze zdjętymi ograniczeniami. Mi wystarczy wersja demo, więc tej się trzymam.


Na studiach nie uczyli, że piracki soft z torrentów to kradzież?

----------


## Przewas

> Do sprzedawców i integratorów KNX - nie walczcie z kilkoma osobami, które chcą to zrobić samemu (DIY),
> zauważcie, że jak system stanie się popularny, to wiele osób, które "się nie znają" przyjdą do Was po ten system.
> Zyskujemy wszyscy, mam nadzieję, że też to tak rozumiecie.


Szlachetne. Taki Robin Hood. Wy sobie zapłaćcie, my sobie ściągniemy za free i mamy nadzieję, że nas zrozumiecie, wszak to w celu popularyzowania. Tylko czego? Nawyku kradzieży softu z torrentów? Chyba że mi głębsza myśl autora umknęła...

----------


## Andrzey_

El*ontro dobrze pisze, kabli zbiera się bardzo dużo i nie zawsze ma to sens.

Można zrobić tradycyjną instalację w niektórych pomieszczeniach i pod włącznik dać puszkę kieszeniową. W przyszłości możesz tam umieścić moduł z przekaźnikami.
Np. Masz pokój gdzie są 3 pkt. świetlne i trzy włączniki. Ty byś poprowadził 4 przewody do rozdzielnicy i przewód magistrali. Tradycyjnie masz jeden przewód do rozdzielnicy + przewód magistrali na przyszłość, a reszta po pomieszczeniu. Możliwości zmiany takie same, a mniejsza plątanina.

Jeżeli celujesz w coś DIY, to raczej nie jest to KNX. Do domu można spokojnie zastosować dużo innych rozwiązań i będą też dobre.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Do sprzedawców i integratorów KNX - nie walczcie z kilkoma osobami, które chcą to zrobić samemu (DIY),
> zauważcie, że jak system stanie się popularny, to wiele osób, które "się nie znają" przyjdą do Was po ten system.
> Zyskujemy wszyscy, mam nadzieję, że też to tak rozumiecie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Dominik


Ale nikt tutaj nie walczy z nikim kto chce coś samemu zrobić. Chcesz zrobić samemu instalacje IB - pełen szacun. Kolega El*ontro zwrócił Ci tylko uwagę żebyś innych nie namawiał do kradzieży co ewidentnie wymownie czynisz. Oczywiście pisząc to biorę pod uwagę że zgłosisz mnie do moderatora  :big lol:

----------


## muchenz

> Na studiach nie uczyli, że piracki soft z torrentów to kradzież?


A ciebie chyba uczyli prawa w Koziej Wólce skoro utożsamiasz *zabór cudzej rzeczy w celu przywłaszczenia* z *uzyskaniem programu komputerowego bez zgody osoby uprawnionej*.

W pierwszym przypadku mamy do czynienia ze stratą realną poszkodowanego, a w drugim wyłącznie z potencjalną. To, że ktoś spiraci np. Photoshopa w celu nauki i zrobienia dla siebie grafiki nie oznacza, że w przypadku braku możliwości pozyskania kopii, kupiłby ten program. Mało, jeżeli z czasem wszedłby na ścieżkę zawodową, to jest niemal pewne, że wskutek zapoznania się z danym programem i jego ekosystemem stałby się klientem tej firmy.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A ciebie chyba uczyli prawa w Koziej Wólce skoro utożsamiasz *zabór cudzej rzeczy w celu przywłaszczenia* z *uzyskaniem programu komputerowego bez zgody osoby uprawnionej*.
> 
> W pierwszym przypadku mamy do czynienia ze stratą realną poszkodowanego, a w drugim wyłącznie z potencjalną. To, że ktoś spiraci np. Photoshopa w celu nauki i zrobienia dla siebie grafiki nie oznacza, że w przypadku braku możliwości pozyskania kopii, kupiłby ten program. Mało, jeżeli z czasem wszedłby na ścieżkę zawodową, to jest niemal pewne, że wskutek zapoznania się z danym programem i jego ekosystemem stałby się klientem tej firmy.


W świetle prawa przywłaszczenie wartości intelektualnych (prawa autorskie i wykonawcze  oprogramowania, muzyki, video) to zwykła kradzież. Trochę się w tym prawie zawodowo obracam więc wiem co piszę. To że chcesz sobie coś ściągnąć z torrentów w celu edukacyjnym nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Jeżeli producent sam chce Ci takie coś udostępnić w tego typu celach to robi to z własnej, niewymuszonej woli. W tym celu powstały różne wersje oprogramowania demo, czasowej lub częściowej licencji. Jeżeli tego nie robi to musisz to sobie kupić jeżeli chcesz tego używać albo uczyć się i tyle. Równie dobrze mógłbyś wejść do sklepu i ukraść wodę mineralną. Przecież producent ma ją ze źródła więc w twoim mniemaniu nie ponosi żadnych strat. A samo przelanie do butelki to tylko zwykła praca podobnie jak w przypadku oprogramowania.

----------


## muchenz

> Równie dobrze mógłbyś wejść do sklepu i ukraść wodę mineralną.


Masz pokrętną logikę. Jak ukradniesz wodę to koszt tego ponosi właściciel ponieważ za nią zapłacił i jest stratny. 

Jaką stratą dla Adobe jest to, że np. nastolatek ściągnie Photoshopa i się pobawi w grafikę na swój własny użytek? Tatuś i tak nie kupiłby mu tego programu. 
Firmy doskonale sobie z tego zdają sprawę dlatego przymykają oko na ten proceder, bo często jest dla nich opłacalny. Jeżeli nastolatek wsiąknie w grafikę i jak przejdzie na zawodowstwo to kupi ich program, a nie konkurencji albo open source. A ty byś go z chęcią potraktował jak złodzieja i wsadził do więzienia - nadgorliwość gorsza od faszyzmu.

Nawet nasze, niedoskonałe, polskie prawo lepiej rozumie problematykę nielegalnych kopii oprogramowania niż ty.




> Art. 278
> 
> § 1. Kto zabiera w celu przywłaszczenia cudzą rzecz ruchomą, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności od 3 miesięcy do lat 5.
> 
> § 2. Tej samej karze podlega, kto bez zgody osoby uprawnionej uzyskuje cudzy program komputerowy *w celu osiągnięcia korzyści majątkowej*.


Oczywiście jestem przeciwko piractwu, ale porównywanie skopiowania programu do zaboru mienia jest kompletnym nieporozumieniem wynikającym z nieznajomości prawa i nieznajomości różnic między własnością intelektualną, a materialną.

Patrz ile Kazikowi ukradli  :big grin: :
https://stratakazika.pl/

----------


## agb

Panowie, robicie syf z ciekawie zapowiadającego się tematu. O tym, że na torrentach jest wszystko wie każdy. Może z wyjątkiem tych, którym dopiero wczoraj do wsi internet doprowadzili. Obawiam się, że gdybym poinformował, że na czerwonym świetle da się przejść przez pasy, usłyszałbym, że namawiam do zbrodni... Każdy ma swój rozum. Choć patrząc na ten wątek chyba nie do końca...

----------


## muchenz

> W świetle prawa przywłaszczenie wartości intelektualnych (prawa autorskie i wykonawcze  oprogramowania, muzyki, video) to zwykła kradzież. Trochę się w tym prawie zawodowo obracam więc wiem co piszę.


A i jeszcze jedno. 

Prawa autorskie do zdjęcia, które masz w avatarze nalezą, do Lindy McCartney. Prawa majątkowe przekazała National Portrait Gallery. Galeria ta nie wyraża zgody na publikowanie tych zdjęć na swoich stronach bez jej pozwolenia. 




> You need permission to use our images on your website.
> Here's how to apply (it's easy):
> Tell us which images you would like to use (e.g. NPG 1, William Shakespeare).
> Tell us how you would like to feature the image, and how long for.
> Tell is whether your website is personal, academic, commercial or corporate.
> Provide us with the URL and your postal address.
> Let us know who is sponsoring the site (i.e. who pays the bills!).


Rozumiem, że masz takie prawo czy będziesz się tłumaczył, że skorzystałeś z prawa kolażu? 

Dla mnie to nie jest kolaż, kompozycja artystyczna, ale ukradzione zdjęcie z chamsko dołożonym IF.  :big grin: 

Dalej, Twoje posty kojarzę promocją rozwiązań firmy AMPIO. Nie wiem czy masz z nimi coś wspólnego, ale ja tu widzę bezprawne wykorzystanie wizerunku wybitnego artysty i wirtuoza gitary jakim był Jimi Hendrix do  promocji rozwiązań tej firmy. 

Wykorzystujesz też to zdjęcie na komercyjnym forum, które zarabia na reklamach.

Podsumowując. Posługujesz się w avatarze ukradzionym zdjęciem, a innych chcesz pouczać na temat praw autorskich i własności intelektualnej  :big grin: .

----------


## Przewas

> Oczywiście jestem przeciwko piractwu, ale porównywanie skopiowania programu do zaboru mienia jest kompletnym nieporozumieniem wynikającym z nieznajomości prawa i nieznajomości różnic między własnością intelektualną, a materialną.
> 
> Patrz ile Kazikowi ukradli :
> https://stratakazika.pl/


Kradzież, choćby mało szkodliwa, zawsze pozostanie kradzieżą. Rozumiesz, czy we wspomnianej przez Ciebie Koziej Wólce mają inną mentalność?.

----------


## muchenz

> Kradzież, choćby mało szkodliwa, zawsze pozostanie kradzieżą. Rozumiesz, czy we wspomnianej przez Ciebie Koziej Wólce mają inną mentalność?.


Znajdź sobie w słowniku definicję pojęcia 'kradzież', to może cię oświeci.

To jest w sumie forum muratora, a nie prawne czy polszczyzny więc trzeba wybaczać niektórym bycie głąbem w pewnych dziedzinach.

Ale jak to bywa, mądrzejszy ustępuje, i jak mawia JKM: głupich jest więcej niż mądrych, więc na tym forum będę się posługiwał słowem 'kradzież' jako synonimem łamania praw autorskich. Tak jak lewacy posługują się słowem 'faszysta' najczęściej wobec białych, wykształconych, heteroseksualnych mężczyzn, którzy się z nimi nie zgadzają. Tak samo robią Żydzi ze słowem 'antysemityzm' - przeinaczają i samowolnie rozszerzają pierwotne znaczenie. Tak samo robisz i ty.

----------


## minefield

Panowie, jakby ktoś zapomniał,  to jest forum budowlane. Jak chcecie umoralniać społeczeństwo, to chyba pomyliliście adres. I tak nie zbawicie @drak72 ... więc dajcie już spokój . Jak nie macie nic do powiedzenia w temacie, to przenieście się w inne miejsce i tam narzekajcie. Zaśmiecacie temat tym biadoleniem.  Amen  :offtopic:    (admina prosiłbym o skasowanie tego zdania z torrentem bo ta "święta inkwizycja" chłopu żyć nie da  :tongue:  )   @drak72 proszę pisz dalej ,bo to ciekawy temat. pozdrawiam.

----------


## drak72

Witam,
w komentarzach (tych na temat  :wink:  pojawiła się opinia "jeśli DIY to nie KNX".
Napiszę, dlaczego ja poszedłem w DIY KNX.
Chcę mieć w domu standardowe rozwiązanie, długowieczne (lifetime systemu: protokołu, software i hardware), 
odpadają własnej roboty moduły, z własnym oprogramowaniem - raz, że na zrobienie tego traci się "pół życia" (lub się w połowie przerywa), 
dwa, że na wypadek sprzedaży domu system własnej roboty raczej zaniży wartość domu niż ją podwyższy - takie jest moje zdanie.
Generalnie, budując dom trzeba mieć gdzieś z tyłu głowy, że jeśli nam się noga w życiu powinie to trzeba będzie dom sprzedać, 
i znaleźć chętnego na wszystkie "wynalazki".

Ja chcę (i moja rodzina też), żeby to działało - wcisnę przycisk, ma włączyć się światło. 
Oczywiście można napisać programy do PLC, ale:
1. ETS jest chyba łatwiejszy w opanowaniu
2. Rozbudowa np. o sterowanie i/lub wizualizację z KNX/EIB powinna być łatwiejsza.
Jeśli ktoś ma inne informacje - ciekawe będzie je zobaczyć i porównać.

Ja za podstawowy sprzęt zapłaciłem 1666zł i mam 8 wejść na włączniki, 8 wyjść na np. lampy + dwa kanały ściemniacza LED.


Po wyjęciu z opakowania i zamontowaniu, wystarczy podłączyć do PC i zaprogramować w ETS i gotowe.
Każdy kolejny moduł obsługujący dodatkowe 8 wejść to wydatek 246zł brutto (+kurier 25zł)
Każdy kolejny aktor obsługujący dodatkowe 8 wyjść to wydatek 381zł (+kurier 25zł)

W porównaniu z systemem własnej roboty to dużo (gdzieś na Youtube widziałem film pt. "ID za 500zł"), 
jednak już mało, jeśli porównamy z systemami gotowymi np. Fibaro, czy też "prawdziwym" KNX/EIB
(http://www.automatyka-knx.pl/assortm...ory=78,5,28,39 )
Wyprowadźcie mnie z błędu jeśli się mylę.

Oczywiście, bardziej zaawansowane funkcje (wizualizacja, sterowanie smartfonem) będą wymagały zakupu droższych komponentów,
jednak wielu (jak ja), chce zacząć tanio, a później w miarę potrzeb lub napływu gotówki rozbudowywać system.


Pozdrawiam
Dominik

----------


## drak72

*ŚCIEMNIANIE LEDów*

Postanowiłem użyć mojego modułu "Ściemniacz LED 2-kanały".

Cel:
Jeden włącznik (dokładniej: łącznik dzwonkowy) ma włączać światło (LED) i je rozjaśniać 
przy przytrzymaniu (puszczenie przycisku zatrzymuje rozjaśnianie)

Drugi włącznik (dokładniej: łącznik dzwonkowy) ma ściemniać światło (LED) - puszczenie przycisku 
zatrzymuje ściemnianie) i je wyłączyć gdy dojdziemy do minimalnej jasności i dalej będziemy
trzymać wciśnięty klawisz.

Tworzymy dwie grupy adresowe np.:
1. Włącz_rozjaśnij
2. Ściemnij_wyłącz

Najpierw jednak parametryzacja urządzeń:

I. Moduł Binary Input/Wejście binarne
Wchodzimy w parametry i przestawiamy:
a) Input1 
    Function: Dimming, 
    Operation: Two level: brighter (ON)
Czyli włącznik 1 będzie wysyłał komunikat ON/włącz lub jaśniej


Uwaga: parametr "Dimming brighter at" ma być ustawiony na 100%
Czas i mnożnik czasu można ustawić inaczej - będzie się szybciej/wolniej rozjaśniać/ściemniać

b) Input 2
    Function: Dimming, 
    Operation: Two level: darker (OFF)
Czyli włącznik 2 będzie wysyłał komunikat ciemniej lub OFF/wyłącz


Uwaga: parametr "Dimming darker at" ma być ustawiony na 100%
Czas i mnożnik czasu można ustawić inaczej - będzie się szybciej/wolniej rozjaśniać/ściemniać

Uwaga ogólna do modułu wejść - po ustawieniu obu wejść (1 i 2) w tryb "Dimming" w zakładce "Group objects" 
modułu wejść pojawią się oprócz standardowych ośmiu wejść dwa nowe: Input 1 dimming i Input 2 dimming (nr 9 i 10),
oba wysyłają telegramy 4-bit i właśnie je będziemy używać do sterowania ściemniaczem.

II. Aktor Ściemniacz LED
Wchodzimy w parametry i ustawiamy output 1 (tym kanałem - jednym z dwóch będziemy sterować, tu mam podłączone LEDy):
- minimum-basic brightness - ustawiamy na "step1 - 0%" (inaczej nigdy nie zgasimy światła LED - sprawdzone)
- switching on brightness  - tu ustawiamy na jaki poziom jasnośći ma wskoczyć LED, gdy zadziała funkcja włączająca światło ( u mnie 10%, ale może być np. 50%)


OK, parametryzacja gotowa, grupy adresowe założone, czas dodać obiekty do grup, zaprogramować urządzenia i cieszyć się działającym ściemniaczem

Do grupy adresowej "Włącz_rozjaśnij" przeciągamy: "Input 1 dimming" (moduł wejść) i "Output 1" (z aktora "Ściemniacz LED")
Do grupy adresowej "Ściemnij_wyłącz"  przeciągamy: "Input 2 dimming" (moduł wejść) i "Output 1" (z aktora "Ściemniacz LED")
(jak widać oba przyciski sterują tym samym kanałem ściemniacza LED).

Programujemy urządzenia - prawym przyciskiem myszy na module wejść -> Download All -> na żądanie wciskamy przycisk programowania na module.
To samo dla akora "Ściemniacz LED".
Po zakończeniu wgrywania programów do urządzeń, system zaczyna działać, przyciskiem 1 włączamy LEDy i trzymając wciśnięty rozjaśniamy.
Przyciskiem 2 ściemniamy i w końcu wyłączamy LEDy.

Pozdrawiam
Dominik

----------


## drak72

"Programowanie" modułów - uwaga

Kilka postów powyżej pisałem, żeby programować urządzenia klikając prawym przyciskiem na grupie adresowej,
i wybrać: Download->Download All.

To się sprawdza jak mamy jedną grupę - zaprogramują nam się wszystkie urządzenia, które biorą udział w komunikacji.


Teraz jednak teraz widzę, że może klarowniej będzie, jak będziemy programować urządzenia klikając bezpośrednio 
na urządzenie (prawy przycisk myszy > Download->Download All). 

W zasadzie jak komu wygodnie.

Zauważyłem, że zamiennie używam sformułowania "grupa adresowa" i "adres grupowy", wiecie o co chodzi  :smile: 

Generalnie to co opisałem powyżej to tyle co chciałem potestować z KNX przed budową/przed kładzeniem kabli - żeby 
mieć pewność, że to zadziała. To, że ktoś to czyta motywuje mnie, żeby dokupić coś jeszcze i poeksperymentować,
zobaczę co się da zrobić, trzeba się zająć prawdziwą budową, a nie kabelkami  :wink: 

Jeszcze uwaga odnośnie kabli - napisałem wcześniej, że zamiast kłaść osobny kabel YDY 2x1,5mm 
do  każdego włącznika, lepiej/taniej puścić kabel KNX (magistralę), ale musimy pamiętać, 
że puszczając magistralę KNX, każdy włącznik musi być włącznikiem KNX/EIB, a nie zwykłym 
włącznikiem dzwonkowym za 10-40 zł. 
Inaczej mówiąc, każdy włącznik zwykły (np. dzwonkowy) musi być podłączony bezpośrednio osobnym kablem do rozdzielni.

Z drugiej strony, do miejsc, gdzie mamy zgrupowane 3-4 włączniki można puścić jeden kabel YDY 5x1,5mm 
(2,39zł/m na Aledrogo)- obsłuży 4 włączniki.
Z okablowaniem jest zagwozdka, najlepiej usiąść i policzyć ile km kabla potrzebujemy i czy to się zmieści w podłodze
(ja do lamp kable puszczę chyba po strychu/poddaszu, w ociepleniu leżącym na podłodze poddasza).

@agb, celna uwaga z tym czerwonym światłem, dziękuję.

Pozdrawiam
Dominik

----------


## dendrytus

> Jeszcze uwaga odnośnie kabli - napisałem wcześniej, że zamiast kłaść osobny kabel YDY 2x1,5mm
> do każdego włącznika, lepiej/taniej puścić kabel KNX (magistralę), ale musimy pamiętać,
> że puszczając magistralę KNX, każdy włącznik musi być włącznikiem KNX/EIB, a nie zwykłym
> włącznikiem dzwonkowym za 10-40 zł.


Zapomniałeś dodać kabel, złączki, jakąś skrzynkę lub większą rozdzielnię, aby pomieścić te bezsensowne kilometry kabli. Zapomniałeś też, że trzeba to wszystko opisać, obrobić i podłączyć.

Można to tak zrobić i wtedy narobisz się jak ci od PLC, a tracisz całą zaletę magistrali, gdzie nie musisz liczyć ilości żył, a i pewne zmiany są łatwiejsze.
Lepiej podłączać np. Przycisk 4 wejścia, 4 wyjścia LED lub Przycisk 8 wejść Intelektronika lub jakiekolwiek normalne włączniki KNX. Będzie lepiej, szybciej i nie będziesz tracił czasu obrabianie i łączenie kabli.
Pod te „przyciski” możesz podłączyć swoje przyciski dzwonkowe, co nie niekoniecznie musi być najtańszym rozwiązaniem, a cenowo mocno zbliżysz się do najtańszych KNX-owych. W końcu musisz dodać puszki, wykuć miejsce pod nie, obrobić je, podłączyć włączniki pod przewody.
W wersji KNX-owej będziesz miał jedną puszkę kieszeniową, którą pewnie i tak zamontujesz nawet jak będzie kilka włączników dzwonkowych, podłączyć 2 żyły do ”kostki” KNX i włożyć moduł przycisków. Ustawianie włącznika w poziomie, jest dużo prostsze niż kilku w nie do końca dobrze obsadzonych puszkach.
Samo podłączenie i założenie włącznika jakieś 2-3 min. I bez znaczenia czy ma 1 klawisz czy 8 z wyświetlaczem.
Jeśli już chcesz gdzieś ciągać „zwykłe” kable do włączników, to np. od włącznika od oświetlenia garderoby do włącznika w sypialni lub na korytarzu. Od włącznika oświetlenia balkonu do włącznika w pokoju.

Do „zasilania” włączników tych swoich 8 wejściowych modułów na szyną lepiej kupić jakiś zasilacz 24V 1A, niż podpinać się do zasilania KNX.



> Inaczej mówiąc, każdy włącznik zwykły (np. dzwonkowy) musi być podłączony bezpośrednio osobnym kablem do rozdzielni.


Kupa bezsensownej roboty w stylu wielbicieli PLC.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Świetnie że taki temat się pojawił i autor faktycznie coś w tym temacie robi.

Będę śledził i w miarę możliwości dzielił się swoją nabytą wiedzą.

----------


## drak72

Witam,
przepraszam za to co się działo wyżej.
Do meritum, sprzętowo rozdzielnia wygląda tak:


Mimo, że szafa ma sześć rzędów, to niestety jest ciasno, jednak lepiej jest zrobić dwie szafy i inteligencję wrzucić obok.

Rząd pierwszy od góry:
Trzy aktory roletowe po cztery rolety na każdym (każda roleta: góra dół)
Jak widzicie do każdego wejścia trzeba dostarczyć 230V więc musiałem kupić "Blok rozdzielczy mostek na szynę", 
Napięcie z "bezpiecznika" leci na blok rozdzielczy i do ośmiu wejść aktora roletowego (niebieskie kabelki, linka 1mm2 z zaciśniętymi tulejkami).
Na razie dałem dwa bezpieczniki (Rolety1 i Rolety2), ale zrobiło mi się za dużo obwodów i docelowo może będą na jednym...

Rząd drugi od góry:
Dwa aktory Załącz/Wyłącz po 8 wyjść - sterowanie światłami (16 punktów, na razie)

Trzeci rząd od góry:
Zasilacz KNX/EIB, Interfejs USB, cztery aktory wejścia binarne (po 8 wejść każdy) - dopiero na budowie doszło do mnie ile tego potrzeba, każdy pokój dziecka to minimum 3 wejścia (światło, roleta góra, roleta dół), w salonie i kuchni są cztery rolety i trzy osobne punkty świetlne = 11 wejść binarnych do obsługi

----------


## drak72

Do włączników pociągnięty jest typowy kabel domofonowo/alarmowy: 8 żył po 0,5mm => niezależnie czy jest to pojedynczy włącznik czy też poczwórna ramka. To działa, niestety kabel 0,5mm drut, łamie się dość łatwo i planuję rozszyć kable na złączu LSA/Krone, a w szafie podłączać wszystko linkami 1mm2. W tej chwili przy podłączaniu kolejnych włączników, zdarza się, że delikatny kabelek od sąsiedniego aktora się ułamuje.

Jak widzicie aby zachować porządek i kontrolę, ustaliłem numerowanie urządzeń - numery naniesione na urządzenia - te same numery obowiązują w ETS:
*Rodzaj urządzenia          Zakres adresów*
Binary Input                          1 - 49
Switch actuator	                50-69
Dimming/Ściemniacze	70-89
Blinds/Rolety	                90-99

Oczywiście ww. to tylko moja spontaniczna decyzja, każdy może sobie dowolnie numerować. W ETS numery są trzycyfrowe, u mnie zawsze jest "1.1" na początku.

Warto prowadzić arkusz kalkulacyjny, w którym oprócz powyższych zakresów numeracji, spiszemy wszystkie aktory, ich wejścia i przypisane funkcje.
Przeniesienie ich do ETS to już formalność:


Jak widać np. wejścia w aktorze BinaryInput mogą być ustawione w tryb:
-  switching (do światła) lub 
-  shutter UP (rolety - do góry)
- shutter DOWN (rolety - dół)

To jest pierwsza rzecz, jaką należy zrobić konfigurując urządzenia - o tym dalej w opisie konfigurowania i programowania.

----------


## drak72

Użycie łączników dzwonkowych do sterowania światłem i roletami, jest budżetowym wejściem w świat EIB, niestety ciężko jest pomieścić sterowanie wszystkim nawet jak zainstalujemy poczwórną ramkę w salonie:


To możemy w ten sposób sterować trzema roletami i jednym punktem świetlnym (2x3 rolety+1 światło = 7 => to też wyczerpuje pojemność kabla ośmiożyłowego - jedna żyła z fazą + 7 do wejść binarnych). W środku łączyłem kabel fazowy złączką WAGO x5

plus dodatkowo jeśli trzeba taka sama złączka x3.
Jak widać w niektórych miejscach już teraz przydałby się włącznik "inteligentny" EIB z ośmioma wejściami: zabiera jedną puszkę, oraz jedną parę kabli, sterujemy ośmioma funkcjami.
U mnie w "open space"/salon mamy: 2 rolety tarasowe, jedna na ścianie południowej, jedna w kuchni, 3 punkty świetlne (salon, jadalnia, kuchnia) => razem potrzeba 11 przycisków, a w poczwórnej ramce mam 7 przycisków (sterowanie kuchennymi roletami i światłem na razie jest tylko w kuchni).

----------


## drak72

*EIB ETS jeszcze raz*

Po wybudowaniu domu i rozprowadzeniu instalacji, wróciłem do EIB, opiszę od początku, może teraz jaśniej.
Zakupiłem laptopa, ale interfejs COM<>EIB nie działał, więc zmuszony byłem do zakupu interfejsu USB<>EIB.
Producent ostrzega, że sterowniki działają wyłącznie pod Win7 32 bit i ETS 4 - taką konfigurację zaplanowałem i taką wykonałem.
używany najwolniejszy laptop: 300 zł
interfejs EIB<>USB: ok. 320 zł

Po instalacji sterowników i podpięciu interfejsu w Menedżerze urządzeń Windows widoczne są nowe urządzenia:


W ETS4 w ustawieniach wybieramy urządzenie (bezpieczny będzie COM, którego nie ma w komputerze, np.:4):

----------


## drak72

*ETS c.d.*
Przy pierwszym uruchomieniu tworzymy bazę danych i projekt, dodajemy urządzenia - to chyba było opisywane.

Na początku dodajemy instancje urządzeń do projektu (np. mam cztery aktory wejść binarnych - dodajemy 4x tego aktora)
Wygodna praca z ETS dla mnie to otwarte dwa panele: Urządzenia i AdresyGrupowe:


Pierwszy krok to nadanie adresów urządzeniom, klikamy na urządzenie, z prawej strony rozwijamy Właściwości i wpisujemy adres + klikamy "Pozostaw" (ech to kreatywne polskie tłumaczenie) - czyli ustaw.
Przykład: pierwszy sterownik rolet opisałem numerem 90, wpisujemy "90" i "pozostaw".
Urządzenie ma już adres w aplikacji ETS - teraz programujemy adres na fizycznym urządzeniu = klikamy zakładkę "Uruchomienie" następnie "Programuj adres indywidualny"

z prawej strony zobaczymy, że ETS chce wystłać adres do urządzenia, musimy jeszcze wcisnąć przycisk programowania na urządzeniu i po chwili EST zaprogramuje urządzenie. Przycisk "Programowania" to jedyny przycisk na każdym aktorze ETS - czasem jest schowany, ale jest jeden jedyny więc nie można się pomylić/

Powtarzamy operację dla wszystkich urządzeń i mamy zrobioną podstawową konfigurację( dodane i poadresowane urządzenia)

----------


## drak72

Interfejs USB<>EIB

nie jestem na budowie i nie mam podłączonego interfejsu, ale mam zrzut ekranu - jak się podłączy interfejs kablem , w Menedżerze Urządzeń Windows powinien pojawić się port szeregowy (np.COM4), jak niżej:

----------


## klew

Do sterowania roletami są też dostępne przyciski podwójne trójpozycyjne. Tzn. w jednej puszce masz sterowanie dwoma roletami (każdy przycisk można wcisnąć góra/dół).
Wtedy 2 puszki ogarną do 4 rolet. Analogicznie można używać podwójnych przycisków dzwonkowych do oświetlenia - wtedy masz 4 przełączniki w dwóch puszkach.
Jeśli brakuje kabla to już będzie trochę inny problem  :wink: . Ja u siebie będę wstawiał proste przekaźniki bistabilne. Jeśli gdzieś mi będzie brakować kabla/przycisku, to niektóre punkty oświetleniowe można też wpiąć pod przekaźnik bistabilny sekwencyjny z kilkoma wyjściami. Wtedy kolejnymi wciśnięciami można zapalać kolejne punkty światła, np. w sekwencji: off -> A -> B -> AB -> off

----------


## Mendium

HMM czy w KNX nie da się ustawić kilku funkcji jednemu przyciskowi? Np. pojedyncze kliknięcie, podwójne, potrójne, długie krótkie etc?

----------


## brencik

Tak

----------


## drak72

Cześć,
a propos przycisków roletowych trójpozycyjnych - to był mój faworyt, ale niestety nie znalazłem takich jak zamawiałem włączniki, generalnie i tak muszę kupić docelowo "inteligentny" przycisk i puścić do niego magistralę EIB istniejącymi kablami (na tyle trójpozycyjnych nie puściłem kabli).

Odnośnie możliwości sterowania kilkoma kliknięciami - jest to do zrobienia, ale:
1. Jestem obecnie na etapie: uruchom, żeby działało i można się było wprowadzić - czytam i testuję tylko podstawowe funkcje, dzięki którym uruchomię dom
2. Rodzina musi to ogarnąć bez papierowej instrukcji  

Rozmawiałem z sąsiadem - u niego od czasu wciśnięcia przycisku zależy jaką funkcję wykona system, czyli jak kto chce.

----------


## drak72

*Tworzenie grup adresowych i adresów grupowych*
Mamy już poadresowane wszystkie urządzenia, czas opisać funkcje i przypisać do nich przyciski.
Poczytałem trochę i ostatecznie realizacja  wygląda inaczej niż wcześniej pisałem, zaczynamy nie od pomieszczeń ale od funkcji, czyli tworzymy trzy pierwsze *grupy główne*:


Próbuję to przelać na słowa, ciężko jest, najlepiej zadziała na przykładach.

Grupa *Oświetlenie*  odpowiada za przechowywanie "lamp" i powiązanych z nimi włączników - taki twór nazywa się "adresem grupowym"

przykład: Dawid_Główne - to adres grupowy odpowiadający za włączanie głównego światła w pokoju pierwszego syna


Dla całego domu potrzebujemy po jednym takim adresie per pomieszczenie.
W programie ETS gdy utworzymy Grupę Oświetlenie i na nią klikniemy, przycisk dodawania zmieni nazwę na "Dodaj adres grupowy" - wtedy możemy pododawać adresy grupowe - np. jak wyżej.

----------


## drak72

*Konfiguracja wejść w aktorze Wejścia Binarne*

Zanim zaczniemy wiązanie wejść z wyjściami (czyli przycisków z lampami) musimy skonfigurować wejścia binarne - ta kolejność jest ważna.
Dlaczego to robimy?
Po prostu przyciski włączające światło muszą być inaczej ustawione niż przyciski roleta_w_górę lub roleta_w_dół.
Jak przypiszemy wejściom (czyli przyciskom do nich podłączonym) funkcje, to w dalszym etapie wystarczy jak poprzeciągamy sobie wejścia i wyjścia do odpowiednich adresów grupowych i mamy działający system  :smile: 

Przycisk włączający światło konfigurujemy tak:

czyli w panelu Urządzenia klikamy na Aktor o danym numerze (kabel od włączników od Dawida podłączony jest do wejść 1,2,3 Aktora wejść 1.1.1, gdzie 1 = światło, 2=rolety góra, 3=rolety dół), następnie klikamy zakładkę Parametry i wybieramy/klikamy na wejście nr 1 (tym przyciskiem będziemy sterować światłem)

Parametry dla przycisku włączającego i wyłączającego światło - jak na rysunku wyżej.

Analogicznie dla przycisków/wejść 2 i 3, tylko tutaj, nr 2 ma podnosić rolety, a nr 3 opuszczać:

dla przycisku 3 zmienione będzie pole "Command..." z UP na DOWN - nie zamieszczam zdjęcia.

----------


## drak72

*Przypisywanie przycisków do lamp*
Po ludzku chcemy powiązać przycisk w pokoju Dawida do lampy w pokoju Dawida, w tej realizacji systemu EIB/KNX musimy powiązać wejście binarne X Aktora Wejść z wyjściem Y Aktora Załącz/Wyłącz,.

Cały widz polega na tym, żeby metodą przeciągnij i upuść przenieść konkretne wejście binarne i konkretne wyjście załącz/wyłącz do adresu Oświetlenie\Dawid_Główne.
Zakładam, że najpierw skonfigurowaliśmy wejścia binarne jak opisane wyżej (ta operacja powoduje pojawienie się w Aktorze wejść w zakładce *Obiekty Grupowe* nowych pozycji, wszystko zależy od tego co wybraliśmy konfigurując aktor Wejść.


W naszym Aktorze wejść nr 1.1.1 wchodzimy w zakładkę *Obiekty Grupowe* , ponieważ wejściu nr 1 przypisaliśmy funkcję switch to taki obiekt widzimy na liście, dla wejśćia 2, które podnosi roletę, istnieją *dwa*  obiekty (short time operation i long time operation).
Wracając do lampy u Dawida - przeciągamy wejście 1 z aktora 1.1.1 do adresu grupowego Oświetlenie\Dawid_Główne
Lampa u Dawida (kabel od niej) podłączona jest pod wyjście nr 1 aktora Załącz/Wyłącz nr 1.1.50 - to też przeciągamy do grupy o nazwie Oświetlenie\Dawid_Główne - ostatecznie wygląda to jak na zrzucie ekranu powyżej. 

Dla obu urządzeń które "dotykaliśmy" czyli aktor wejść 1.1.1 i aktor załącz 1.1.50 wykonujemy programowanie - wgrywamy program, dzięki któremy będą się komunikować i działać tak jak my chcemy.
Kolejno dla 1.1.1 i 1.1.50:
1. Klikamy na urządzenie
2. przechodzimy do zakładki "Uruchomienie"
3. klikamy "Programuj Aplikację"


W oknie statusu zobaczymy jak ETS wysyła program do aktorów, idziemy do pokoju Dawida, wciskamy przycisk i cieszymy się jak dziecko, że możemy włączyć i wyłączyć światło  :Smile: 

Uwaga - jeśli robicie jak napisałem, ale nie macie podświetlonych/aktywnych funkcji, spróbujcie kliknąć na jakiś obiekt w aktorze, np. wejście 1, czasem tak jest, że po wejściu trzeba coś zaznaczyć, żeby wszystkie funkcje były dostępne.

----------


## drak72

*Przypisanie przycisków do rolet*

Fajnie zrobić najpierw światło, bo jest prostsze  :smile: 
Dla rolet mamy/tworzymy dwie grupy adresów grupowych *Rolety_ruch* i *Rolety_STOP*
Taka konfiguracja pozwala nam w dowolnym momencie zatrzymać ruch rolety - wszyscy chcemy tak mieć.

W grupie *Rolety_ruch* dla każdego pomieszczenia tworzymy adresy: UP i DOWN - jak na ekranie:


Rozklikujemy adres Dawid_UP i przeciągamy do niego wejście nr 2 z aktora 1.1.1 i wyście roleta_UP z aktora 1.1.90


analogicznie przycisk 3 i wyjście roleta_DOWN -> do adresu Dawid_DOWN (w grupie Rolety_ruch)
Uwaga - powyżej przeciągamy obiekty  "long time operation" aktorów. Obiektów "Short time operation" użyjemy niżej.

Teraz w grupie Rolety_Stop, rozklikujemy adres Dawid_STOP i przeciągamy tu wejścia 2 i 3 z aktora 1.1.1 i wyjście 1 aktora 1.1.90 (wszystkie typu short time operation) - jak na zrzucie:


Programujemy urządzenia i mamy: przycisk roleta_up podnosi roletę (jeśli puścimy do 3s to przestanie, dłużej - jedzie do końca), w dół tak samo, jeśli wciśniemy dowolny przycisk (UP lub DOWN) w trakcie ruchu - roleta staje. Można pobawić się czasami w parametrach wejścia binarnego.

Gotowe - tyle chyba wystarczy do wprowadzenia się do domu - można włączać/wyłączać światła i podnosić opuszczać rolety.
Przede mną końcówka wykańczania + przeprowadzaka, będę pisał, jak w końcu będę miał czas pobawić się i zrobić coś bardziej zaawansowanego.

Plusy: 
- system w pełni zarządzalny, gotowy do dalszej rozbudowy i integracji
- nie musisz się zastanawiać, czy na pewno masz wszędzie przyciski do każdej lampy i rolety - możliwość dowolnego przypisywania

----------


## cholo

Cześć, bardzo fajny materiał. Czy oprogramowanie systemu opartego o KNX ma możliwość tworzenia bardziej skomplikowanych reguł np. złożonej reguły, która wykorzystuje położenia słońca i sygnały z kilku czujników oraz wykonuje jakieś przeliczenia za pomocą języka skryptowego?

U siebie w mieszkaniu mam system bezprzewodowy oparty o tanie urządzenia typu Sonoff i serwer OpenHAB, ale w domu chciałbym coś przewodowego i może bardziej ustandaryzowanego.

----------


## agb

Wg mojej wiedzy możesz proste reguły zrobić w modułach logicznych. Bardziej zaawansowane, np openhabie lub innym "serwerze". Z kolei niektóre, jak np sterowanie zaluzjami na podstawie słońca możesz zrobić w niektórych modułach bezpośrednio.

----------


## rhein

Witam
Odgrzebałem dość stary temat, w którym jedno mnie zaintrygowało
Kolega drak72, w jednym z postów napisał, że przewód magistrali jaki używa to przewód alarmowy 8 x 0,5. I działa. Oficjalnie, do magistrali KNX jest dedykowany przewód 2x2x0.8.
To jak w końcu jest ,,pójdzie,, KNX na przewodzie alarmowym 8 x o.5 czy nie? Jeśli zadziała to będzie to stabilne, czy nie?

Czy osoby z wiedzą mogą się wypowiedzieć w tej kwestii?

----------


## Apacer

Komunikacja opiera się na standardzie rs485, to samo jest w profibus itp innych producentów. Pójdzie na alarmowym, pójdzie na skrętce eternetowej, wszelkie powstałe zakłócenia w przewodach będą niwelowane w tym standardzie. Poczytaj na wiki więcej jeśli temat Cie interesuje  :wink:

----------


## rhein

Interesuje mnie to w ten sposób, że do każdego włącznika mam podłączony właśnie przewód alarmowy 8 x 0.5. Ściany są otynkowane. I teraz dylemat; czy pruć to wszystko i zmienić na 2x2x08 czy nie ma takiej potrzeby. A chodzi oczywiście o uniknięcie kosztów.
 Wszelkie zakłócenia będą niwelowane....w jaki sposób? czy masz na myśli jakiś stabilizator sygnału?

----------


## Apacer

wiki " RS485 jest najczęściej stosowanym interfejsem przewodowym w sieciach przemysłowych - z jednego prostego powodu, przesył różnicowy zapobiega wpływowi zakłóceń zewnętrznych (np. sprzętu indukcyjnego jak silniki) na transmisję danych."
w robocie praktycznie wszelka automatyka leci po rs485, przenośniki taśmowe, silniki setki mega watów mocy, zero błędów transmisji mimo niesprzyjających warunków (śniedź na złączach, woda, przerwa w okablowaniu itp), Twoje przewody 8x0,5 to mały pikuś dla tego standartu i nie będzie problemu  :wink:

----------


## El*ontro

> Komunikacja opiera się na standardzie rs485, to samo jest w profibus itp innych producentów.


Możesz podać źródło tych rewelacji?

Kiedyś porównywałem parametry przewodu KNX i skrętki. Są zupełnie inne. Faktycznie może działać, ale  tym bywa różnie. Zajmuję się instalacjami KNX już prawie 10 lat i nie widziałem jeszcze całej opartej o przewód inny niż dedykowany. Czasami zdarza się jakiś kawałek innego przewodu, ale to ostateczność. I jeżeli są problemy z działaniem, to właśnie w tym miejscu trzeba ich szukać.

----------


## brencik

RS485 pójdzie nawet na drucie kolczastym. Często działa nawet na jednej żyle.

----------


## agb

Mylicie różne rzeczy. Kolega drak72 ma zwykłe przyciski zwierne(dzwonkowe). Nie KXN-owe. I te nie komunikują się magistralą KNX. Po drodze musi być sensor binarny. Przyciski zwierne zwierają swoje żyły do wspólnej "masy". Tak więc na 8-żyłowym kablu alarmowym może wisieć 7 przycisków. I dopiero sensor binarny połączony z magistralą KNX przesyła to dalej.

Tej magistrali wcale tak dużo metrów nie wychodzi i napewno bym nie kombinował z zastępowaniem jej kablem alarmowym.

----------


## Apacer

> Możesz podać źródło tych rewelacji?


Może nie rewelacji, ale standarty opierają się na transmisji szeregowej asynchronicznej podobnie jak rs232 oraz powiązania z CSMA, można przyjąć, że autorzy knx wykorzystali powiązania innych standartów przy tworzeniu swojego knx  :smile:

----------


## rhein

@agb

Nie mam problemu z kilometrami kabla. Problemem, jest to, że w ścianach jest już położony wszędzie kabel alarmowy, a nie dedykowany. A ściany już zatynkowane. I kwestia jest czy naprawdę koniecznie trzeba to pruć. I tak usilnie szukam potwierdzenia, że ktoś ma knx  ,,chodzi,,komuś na takim przewodzie. Rozumiem też instalatorów, że nie chcą brać odpowiedzialności za stabilność systemu na takiej magistrali

----------


## rhein

Witam ponownie

Mam następujące pytania:
- czy komponenty Jung (servery, zasilacze, aktory) są warte swej ceny i czy można je zastąpić tańszymi komponentami innego producenta o podobnej jakości, trwałości. Czyli czy niepotrzebnie płaci się więcej za markę?
- jeśli cały osprzęt jest zakupiony w firmie, która będzie montowała system to cena komponentu powinna być z 8% vat czy z 23% vat? Czy ta zasada obowiązuje jak w budowlance?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## El*ontro

> Witam ponownie
> 
> Mam następujące pytania:
> - czy komponenty Jung (servery, zasilacze, aktory) są warte swej ceny i czy można je zastąpić tańszymi komponentami innego producenta o podobnej jakości, trwałości. Czyli czy niepotrzebnie płaci się więcej za markę?


Osobiście polecam firmę Jung jeżeli chodzi o przyciski i czujki, bo ładnie wyglądają i mają rozbudowane funkcje. A aktorami jest tak, że nie można porównywać różnych firm nie patrząc na ich funkcje. Osobiście stosuję aktory różnych firm, ale dobieram je pod kątem aplikacji i tak trzeba patrzeć na osprzęt KNX. Trwałość i jakość różnych producentów powinna być podobna, chociaż prawda jest taka, że tylko produkty głównych producentów miały szansę sprawdzić się w dłuższym okresie czasu.




> - jeśli cały osprzęt jest zakupiony w firmie, która będzie montowała system to cena komponentu powinna być z 8% vat czy z 23% vat? Czy ta zasada obowiązuje jak w budowlance?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Stawka 8% dotyczy instalacji elektrycznej. Więc jeżeli firma wykonuje całą instalację, to może być taka stawka. Sam osprzęt KNX raczej 23%.

----------


## agb

Mam 3 przyciski F40 i nie jestem nimi jakoś zachwycony. Mechanizmy mogłyby chodzić mniej topornie.

----------


## El*ontro

> Mam 3 przyciski F40 i nie jestem nimi jakoś zachwycony. Mechanizmy mogłyby chodzić mniej topornie.


Faktycznie, bardziej ergonomiczna jest seria F50. Przy F40 czasami problemem jest za mocne dokręcenie mechanizmu do puszki.

----------

